
The Generic Drugs You're Taking May Not Be as Safe or Effective as You Think - happy-go-lucky
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2019/05/16/723545864/the-generic-drugs-youre-taking-may-not-be-as-safe-or-effective-as-you-think
======
yhoneycomb
Why do I get the feeling some big pharma company paid NPR to write this?

Generic drugs are used in Europe all the time and they seem to do fine.

